# aquaview off of downrigger?



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I heard of some guys watching their spoons with an aqua view and I was wondering which unit would be effective for this and if it really gives you a clear picture. Also would be handy for perch fishing I am thinking. anybody with some info before I buy one?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it would be a p.i.t.a. to control the belly in the cord above all other issues.....as far as image quality I think it would be totally awesome during daylight hours with the clarity of lake MI.....if you come up with a good system for running the cord let me know! Also the best way to view would be to connect it to a tv onboard:lol: !


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

they work as long as the lake aint tore up and dirty.you'd be suprised on how far a fish will chase your stuff before hitting it.can be just as maddening as ice fishing when your seeing the fish look at your stuff but never hitting anything ya throw down there.cool to look at at first but after a while gets boreing.i run a couple fishfinders and when the kings are racein off bottom and not hitting it gets maddening.i've had king chase a bait for over a 1/2 mile before he swiped at it,no matter what i did to try to make them hit.it's just fishin...


----------



## Mark Turner (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll tell you from experience it IS a PITA. Trying to get the cable and camera under control and watch the monitor is a joke. Perch fishing can be fun but we found that the crew was watching th perch on camer more than their rods. Rods were bouncing before you could see the perch on the camera. Save the trouble and the money.


----------



## kingsransom (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm waiting for Aquaview to come out with a rigger cam. They recently bought vector downriggers, so I'd bet they are working on it.

Steve


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

kingsransom said:


> I'm waiting for Aquaview to come out with a rigger cam. They recently bought vector downriggers, so I'd bet they are working on it.
> 
> Steve


I made two attempts to contact Vector/Aquaview about if they are going to make a camera; I got no response.

I am in the process of developing my own camera for Salmon and Muskie fishing. Along with running on a downrigger, I am going to try to have it work on Dipsy rods for salmon, and Outrod/Downrods for Muskie.

I will be sure to post my failure or success with it.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Walker already has a system that comes complete with a downrigger.

http://www.walkerdownriggers.com/strike_vision.html

There's a pretty nifty video of it up on their site where you can watch a fish chase a lure for a couple of minutes before latching on. The fishcatcher turning circles the whole way. If you're interested in picking one up let me know. Walker usually cuts us a deal on ordering their products as part of their sponsorship of the Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I have done this with my original aqua vu many times using a kit I made myself after looking at the Cam Rigger Kit that was produced by nature vision. I controlled the bow in the cable by using planer board clips at every 10' from the downrigger cable to the camera cable. With a 100' camera cord I could get down to 75' with the bow in the line. I also used one of the mega ridgeback rattler prototypes for my downrigger ball to minimize blowback. Out of Frankfort the water conditions are next to perfect. Lowlight conditions I could see a silver spoon better than a glow in the dark at 70' which surprised me. This can be a pita if you have multiple fish on and they tangle in the camera line. For the effort I can honestly say it's not worth it. They need a wireless version that operates like a fishhawk and then they would have something.


----------

